

How to Avoid Issues That Could Kill Your Product - natarius4k
https://medium.com/@matthiaswagner/you-can-t-be-the-muhammad-ali-of-your-domain-without-knowing-what-you-re-up-against-a10979a775

======
by_Seeing
A good breakdown of an Inception.

I haven't looked into it much – are the good resources out there for the
Inception process? Is this codified?

------
cozza13
good article to read and comes at a perfect time for my team. Have shared it
with them

------
florianleibert
Great post!

